# Little Haul, non MAC though...



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's some shopping I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*RIMMEL's Play it Up palette + Deliplus Travel Brush Set* (to always carry in my handbag for quick makeovers)
*Deliplus Translucent Powder + Green Concealer* (for my MUA kit)



CLOSED






OPEN


----------



## Mitsy (Dec 7, 2007)

Enjoy your new goodies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The brush set is sooo cute!   

And I'd love to know what you think about the rimmel palette when you have a chance to try it, I'm thinking of getting it myself!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 7, 2007)

that rimmel palette looks very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might have to get myself one


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 7, 2007)

Love the Rimmel palette, where can I get one??? I don't see it on their site or on Ulta


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2007)

The palette looks really nice...enjoy!


----------



## athenav (Dec 7, 2007)

how much is the rimmel palette ?


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

That brush palette is sooo cute!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice haul and I love the Rimmel palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never seen it over here though. It seems like each country has their own collections.


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 9, 2007)

vey nice ! enjoy


----------

